# El presupuesto definitivo por +-950€



## LemonRH (12 Ago 2022)

*Quiero mi presupuesto en*: Me es indiferente,estoy dispuesto a comprar incluso algun que otro componente en distintas tiendas
*El uso que le daré al equipo o programas que utilizaré será*: Gaming basico, juegos tipo fps, como counter y tal, mientras tengo navegador con yt y poco mas
*Mi presupuesto máximo a invertir para todo el conjunto es de* ... 950€
*¿Quiero montaje de equipo:* NO
*¿Necesito sistema operativo incluido?* NO
*Deseo una torre de tamaño y aspecto*... Con la torre no se que hacer, en cuanto a aspecto me da igual, me gustaría que se viesen los componentes, pero que ventile bien es la prioridad
*La calidad gráfica *que me gustaría es...  rx 6600 xt
¿Voy a hacer *Overclock*?... NO
¿Voy a hacer *SLI/Crossfire*?... NO
¿Quiero periféricos?... NO
Necesito los siguientes periféricos...
Tengo un monitor con la siguiente resolución y el modelo es...o quiero un monitor de las siguientes pulgadas y resolución... Monitor simple de 75hz que será renovado en un futuro


Hola chicos tengo hecho este presupuesto, llevo dias consultando benchmarks y volviendome loco para encontrar la mayor eficiencia por el menor precio posible, pero me toca finalizar este pc con la caja y la fuente, no tengo ni idea de ambos y no se que hacer, mi presupuesto es 950 pero creo que tal y como lo tengo es imposible, sinceramente prefiero poner 25€ mas que sufrir en ventilacion por una caja pocha y q el pc se caliente.

www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/E2D9B2548

Veis alguna posible mejora en cuanto a precio-rendimiento?

El tema RAM no me lo he mirado mucho pero tengo entendido que las que tengo puestas, cumplen

Tarjeta gráfica creo que no hay ninguna mejor por ese precio la pulse rx 6600xt 

No estoy comprando ningun cooler, me será necesario para las tareas que indico? El ruido que haga me es irrelevante pero la temperatura si me preocupa.

Nunca he montado un pc, pero tengo nociones basicas y me miraré un par de tutoriales y supongo que con eso podré tirar palante, no? me hará falta comprar herramientas para montar el pc? En cuanto a tema drivers primera config etc, q me recomendaís, algun video o guia? de eso tampoco tengo ni puta idea.

Un saludo


----------



## FerentZ (12 Ago 2022)

la idea seria algo asi se pasa bastante si quieres la 6600 xt www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/467f5f2c6
el montaje, al final es como tetris, todo encaja, la primera vez te vas a tirar un buen rato pero no es complicado.
sobre drivers, accedes a la web de la placa descargas e instalas, nada complicado, incluso suelen tener apps que los instalan todos.
instalar windows https://www.profesionalreview.com/2018/10/03/como-instalar-windows-10/ instala windows 11 pero puedes seguir esta guia


----------



## LemonRH (12 Ago 2022)

Uf entre la grafica que yo pongo y la que me pasaste hay 100€ de diferencia y el presupuesto son 100 € mas tambien en general, crees q vale la pena?




FerentZ dijo:


> la idea seria algo asi se pasa bastante si quieres la 6600 xt www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/467f5f2c6
> el montaje, al final es como tetris, todo encaja, la primera vez te vas a tirar un buen rato pero no es complicado.
> sobre drivers, accedes a la web de la placa descargas e instalas, nada complicado, incluso suelen tener apps que los instalan todos.
> instalar windows https://www.profesionalreview.com/2018/10/03/como-instalar-windows-10/ instala windows 11 pero puedes seguir esta guia


----------



## FerentZ (15 Ago 2022)

puse la 6600 xt mas barata que encontre, es complicado encontrarlas y no aparecen constantemente, por ejemplo ahora la que te puse no esta ni en stock.
si ves una a buen precio tira a por ella


----------

